# In search of a real mbuna expert



## Bluepitbullzzz (Dec 19, 2017)

I purchased 3 fish from my LFS a few months ago. I usually order my fish online but they looked good and i needed some more tank mates to disperse aggression anyhow.

They were labelled yellow tail violet moorii. To me they look exactly like acei. I have tried google and came up with gephyrochromis moorii ??? And after some reading they are either 1. Closely related to acei or 2. Same thing as acei.

Anyone know for sure which scenario it is? Id like to add a few more acei because the LFS only had 3 to buy. Thanks for looking!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Can you post some pictures of the fish?


----------



## Bluepitbullzzz (Dec 19, 2017)

Sure, if that will help. I will take some tonight and post them.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Okay thanks, it will make it possible to determine what species it may be.


----------



## Bluepitbullzzz (Dec 19, 2017)

Heres some pics... i think they look just like acei... but if you google yellow tail violet moorii the pictures that come up also look just like acei. Is it a situation where they renamed them and its actually the same fish? I would like to get more and breed them but i am NOT a fan of hybrids, NOT allowed in my tanks!


----------



## Bluepitbullzzz (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm leaning towards acei because these fish commonly get mislabeled since the two breeds can look similar in some aspects.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I've never heard this name used before, and if you google "yellow tail violet moorii" you don't really much real info. I think it is just a confusing made up trade name. Gephyrochromis moorii is a similar fish but doesn't such as much color, so has never become common in the hobby. Acei is thought to be a Pseudotropheus elegans type currently.


----------

